# The Neighbourhood Hippie Squat that Seceded from the European Union



## Matt Derrick

I've always heard rumors and hearsay about Christiania, but this is by far one of the most informative posts I've read about it.

http://www.messynessychic.com/2015/...squat-that-succeeded-from-the-european-union/

The story of Freetown Christiania does, in some ways, seem like a fairy tale… a druggy, twisted, modern-day fairy tale at that, but a fairy tale nonetheless.







*(c) Apolasos*
Upon entering Christiania, Denmark, situated right in the heart of Copenhagen, a carved sign reads: You Are Now Leaving the European Union.

Free town Christiania is a place unto itself. It has its own unique currency, flag, system of transport, rules and government, post office, and restaurants and stores.






*(c) Benjamin Matthijs*





*(c) Hilco666*
Christiania occupies some of the most valuable real estate in Copenhagen, but the residents of this micronation recently bought all 85 acres of land from the Danish government through collective shares owned by the community as a whole. They paid €13 million for it, although the entire package of land is estimated to be worth around €166 million.





*Colville-Andersen*
This is a pedestrian “city,” if one can call it that. No cars are allowed inside the parameters. If you live here and own one, it must be kept elsewhere.

The atmosphere is an odd one– the setting of a Hans Christian Anderson tale rolled up with Woodstock, Vermont in the 70’s.






_(c) Lindsay Bernard_






_(c) Sus019_











*the.joberg*
Depending on who you ask, the three yellow circles in the Christiania flag either represent three ‘O’s in love, love, love, or the dots above the three ‘i’s in Christiania.

The two pictures below were taken in 1975, but could have very well be current for all that has changed in terms of Christiania’s aesthetic.











Many of the walls of the houses are covered in street art.

“Freetown,” as the locals refer to it, was just an abandoned military base, which squatters began using as their communal dwelling in 1971. Originally, the inhabitants were anarchists, but that approach eventually gave way to the self-governance applied by the community today.





*Mandias*








Nowadays, Christiania has about 1000 full time residents. About 250 of those are children, who attend “normal” school.






*(c) Dawn Danby*
Forty percent of the adult residents work inside Freetown, while another 40% work outside the “city”. The rest don’t hold what most people think of as a “conventional” job.

The town’s mission statement declares that “the objective of Christiania is to create a self-governing society whereby each and every individual holds themselves responsible over the wellbeing of the entire community.”

As a result, Christiania is a free-spirited melting pot of houses made from scratch, hole-in-the-wall organic eateries, ateliers. The town overflows with wall-art and music every where you turn.






*(c) Denis Chamas*
*So You Want to Join In?*
How exactly does one get a place in this eccentric community where no houses ever go up for sale and no one has private ownership over anything?

That’s right. You can’t own a house in Christiania. Each property is owned collectively by the community.






*(c) Stig Nygaard*
If you would like to move there, one first submits an application and is hopefully then assigned somewhere to live (and hopefully it’s one of the lakeside properties).



“When a dwelling becomes vacant, it is announced in the Christiania weekly “Ugespejlet”. Applicants are invited to a talk with the residents of the area in question, and those deemed most suitable for the vacant rooms are chosen. But with one important difference: There is no question of payment for a share, and no money under the table in Christiania, so you don’t need a fortune to move in.”





*(c) Martin Nikolaj Bech*
Jump into the spirit of communal living–Leave something old and take something “new.”

*Who are the Lucky Few?*
Everyone is welcome in Christiania, although not all at the same time. It`s quite hard to find an available living quarter. With limited space and so many people eager to move in, some people take rather unconventional (no surprise there) approaches when securing a spot.






*(c) Edlondon29*





*(c) Bella Horwood*





*(c) Ole Fabrik*
As one resident, Ane, recalls, “I got here at one point in winter and asked whether I could live in a hut somewhere at the East of the terrain. I was allowed to stay there for half a year and then had the luck that somebody moved houses. I was then allowed to take theirs. Christiania is a great place to live. I would have a hard time moving back to `normal` society again. People in Christiania all know each other. They may not always like each other, but they know each other. Whenever I visit friends outside Christiania, I am always surprised that they don’t know anything about the people living next door to them. They don’t greet each other like we do. They don’t care about each other like we do. An important part of why Christiania is such a nice place to live is that the people who live here deliberately_chose_ to live here. I guess they are more conscious and a lot more motivated than people in the rest of Denmark. The fact that the state doesn’t want us here gives an additional sense of unity. Keeping our autonomous status requires a lot of effort of all of us.”

*



*
*Joana Lee*
The feeling of being part of a persecuted minority threatened by the state is a common one in Christiania. In the official self-published guide to Christiania, available on the Christiania website, they explicitly state, about the Danish government: “There is no doubt – they want to kill Christiania.”





*Mandias*
*Freedom for All or Free-for-all?*
Christiania’s rules are few but “unbreakable”– “No to hard drugs, rocker badges, weapons and violence. And no cars.”

As another resident explains, “Christiania itself is considered un-political, but most of the inhabitants would find themselves on the left side of the political spectrum: Pro-social values and contra-capitalism. We are also against authority, which explains why we have no bosses: not in our shops, not in our workshops and not for Christiania as a whole. Everything is agreed upon by compromise.”

The compromises are reached through various community meetings; some are for all residents, some are broken down by topic, or domain.






_(c) Dawn Danby_

Recycling is no joke here either, and “garbage sorting” merits its own section in the guide: “Throw your refuse in the garbage barrels, and use the right barrel: compost, bottles, paper, cardboard, inflammable waste and garbage.”

“Christiania is a green, traffic-free city with paths, gravel roads and large water areas. So when you use the area, you must not worry about becoming a little wet and muddy. Many even find the lack of street-lighting a distinct advantage – the stars appear so much brighter at night. ”






*This dwelling wouldn’t make a bad spot for star gazing. *
Opinions about Christiania are endlessly divided. Danish press and the Danish state are very negative, usually associating it with anarchy and lawlessness. But at the same time, Danish primary schools from all over the country take their pupils here to teach them about alternative ways of living.






_(c) Mary Lemm_



One aspect of the “alternative” living style is the fact that a main source of revenue in Christiania comes directly from its hash and marijuana trade, which is illegal in Denmark, but tolerated off-and-on in Christiania. Pusher street is where all the drug trade happens, and photographs are strictly prohibited in that entire area. Phones have even been nailed to walls to prove the point that what happens there remains there.



The government normally turns a blind eye to the drug sales, except during the random drug raids. That’s why no running is allowed in Christiani– it sends out the false alarm of a police raid!

Drugs and Pusher street aside, Christiania certainly does look very charming an could easily be mistaken as the location for Wes Anderson’s _Moonrise Kingdom._






*(c) Seier + Seier
A common myth about the community is that “Christiania is not open to all.” The website responds that “Christiania is more open than the rest of Copenhagen…Footpaths and roads are so close to the houses that most of the time looking directly into people’s living rooms when you walk around.” 

Charlotte Oestervang, a photographer native to Christiania, displayed her artwork in the center of Copenhagen. She was given space outside, right near the main Danish government buildings, the same buildings inside which the fate of Christiania had been (and continues to be) debated from time to time.

Her portraits capture various residents of Christiania in their raw, natural state. After taking each photograph, she later returned to the subject and spoke to them, putting together a brief statement to accompany each picture. Together, they give a small glimpse into just a handful of the characters that make up Freetown.





Kim Larsen is homeless and hangs out in Christiania. He often gives a hand at the local bar.




Punker Dennis is a cook at the vegetable store downtown Christiania. Inge, the Panda lives in the Cosmic Flower. When Inge was 17 years old she ran away and became a maid for Margaret Thatcher. Inge is also a tailor inspired by Japanese design.





The Woodtroll Niels lives on the Rabbit Mountain in an old military shed where he has put up a sign saying he is looking for a wife. Niels is keeping the area around the vegetable store clean.




Don Corleone is from Qutdligssat in Greenland, but his body and soul lives in Christiania. He is believed to be a reincarnation of Alexander the Great. Don Corleone is longing for his past which is why his roar is often heard throughout Pusher Street. 





Ditte and Frederikke on Freetown Christianias 35th. birthday.

No one, except maybe the inhabitants themselves (and many of them had their doubts as well), ever, ever thought Christiania would last this long…

Take one last good, long look around, before you leave this crazy kingdom and re-enter the European Union.






(c) Lindsay Bernard*


----------



## Shinobi

I'm looking for a place like this in America. Anyone know where I can find them?


----------



## Kal

Awesome!!!!! That is a good question @Shinobi


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc

I've seen this place, a couple of times, on the PBS series, Rick Steve's Europe.

When I saw this thread, I just knew it had to be Christiania.

I'd love to live there...visit, if nothing else.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc

Shinobi said:


> I'm looking for a place like this in America. Anyone know where I can find them?



Same here, @Shinobi 

It's my dream to start a place like this.


----------



## Shinobi

Its a life goal of mine. Starting to thing I should just start my own. Plant a seed and watch it grow kinda thing. The world needs more places like this...


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc

Shinobi said:


> Its a life goal of mine. Starting to thing I should just start my own. Plant a seed and watch it grow kinda thing. The world needs more places like this...




If I get mine going before you do, you're welcome to come be a part!


----------



## Shinobi

Not a bad idea but not something that can be done in Florida. Way to many legal issues with being off grid here.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc

Shinobi said:


> Not a bad idea but not something that can be done in Florida. Way to many legal issues with being off grid here.




Ha ha...not in FL. This place is a hell hole.

I have farmland in MO, out in the middle of nowhere and when my mom dies, I get my half, the other half goes to my brother.

I'll be starting my commune there, if at all possible


----------



## RovingAnarchist

The most interesting thing about this place is that it wasn't started in the middle of nowhere. These folks took part of a city and said "it's ours!" Miraculous they weren't all shot. 

I like to think that parts of Detroit could evolve into something like this.


----------



## Matt Derrick

RovingAnarchist said:


> I like to think that parts of Detroit could evolve into something like this.



despite my utter fear of the cold, i've been thinking about checking out detroit to see what the prospects are like there. i'd probably go during the summer tho.


----------



## RovingAnarchist

http://trumbullplex.org/about/ Detroit anarchist housing collective, active since the 70s...

http://www.miufi.org/#!about/c560 Michigan urban farming Initiative... their site has lovely photos of downtown blocks turned into community farms. Heart warming stuff, really. 

http://detroitwaterbrigade.org/ Folks working to make sure everyone has access to clean water. Doesn't it seem crazy that this would even be a concern in North America? I can't find a link, but there was another group that was going around with a cement truck filling in the hole around the main shut off valves to people's houses so the water physically couldn't be turned off. Those are folks I'd like to know! 

There's no reason why a community couldn't be built there, even legally. http://www.realtor.com/realestatean...t_MI_48213_M31621-51336?row=13&ex=MI580333297 Price of this house: $700. Seems to me that buying a few blocks would be doable..


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc

@RovingAnarchist 


That's an awesome post. Thanks!


----------



## RovingAnarchist

Andrea Van Scoyoc said:


> @RovingAnarchist
> 
> 
> That's an awesome post. Thanks!


Aw. Thanks. I make a point of collecting info about groups and people doing good work for the world. Spreading the word is sometimes the only thing I can do to help. I like to pretend that it'll inspire someone out there. Right now I'm hunting for anarchist groups in Florida... There's the Black Rose federation, which seems to be more of an academic bent. And the ever-cool Orlando Light Brigade http://punkonomics.org/2015/07/07/96-1-orlando-light-brigade-shining-a-light-on-trade-deals/ (not explicitly anarchist as a group, I'm guessing at the make up of the membership. I presume that activists doing one thing in a group are doing additional actions with other people as well. Hook up with them for one thing, and they will lead you to another.)


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc

RovingAnarchist said:


> Aw. Thanks. I make a point of collecting info about groups and people doing good work for the world. Spreading the word is sometimes the only thing I can do to help. I like to pretend that it'll inspire someone out there. Right now I'm hunting for anarchist groups in Florida... There's the Black Rose federation, which seems to be more of an academic bent. And the ever-cool Orlando Light Brigade http://punkonomics.org/2015/07/07/96-1-orlando-light-brigade-shining-a-light-on-trade-deals/ (not explicitly anarchist as a group, I'm guessing at the make up of the membership. I presume that activists doing one thing in a group are doing additional actions with other people as well. Hook up with them for one thing, and they will lead you to another.)




I'm hoping to get people involved in my movement.

It's not much now...but I'm hoping that will change.

I'm from the Orlando area (but been in the Tampa Bay area for the past 21 years) and have never heard of the Orlando Light Brigade.

Very cool...


----------



## Odin

Andrea Van Scoyoc said:


> Ha ha...not in FL. This place is a hell hole.
> 
> I have farmland in MO, out in the middle of nowhere and when my mom dies, I get my half, the other half goes to my brother.
> 
> I'll be starting my commune there, if at all possible




That sounds real cool. If you ever have it running. Would love to drop in and help.




RovingAnarchist said:


> can't find a link, but there was another group that was going around with a cement truck filling in the hole around the main shut off valves to people's houses so the water physically couldn't be turned off. Those are folks I'd like to know!



Thinking outside the box. Nice. I'd like to shake the hand of the person driving/supplying the cement truck. Balls son. That took balls. Good for them.

This article has Mark Ruffalo with the protesters.
Nice.
HULK SMASH CORRUPT UTILITIES

http://rhrealitycheck.org/article/2...water-department-issues-temporary-suspension/


And here is the article that mentions the concrete.



> But others have tried to block the shut-offs, pouring concrete over water mains tagged by the city with blue paint — a kind of scarlet letter indicating the pipes there should be closed.



http ://www.npr.org/2014/08/01/337145827/a-right-or-a-privilege-detroit-residents-split-over-water-shut-offs

(I added a space between the http and : so the address would show up. For some reason if I past the web address NPR turns it into a media link that doesn't show up?/?)


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc

Odin said:


> That sounds real cool. If you ever have it running. Would love to drop in and help.





Odin said:


> That sounds real cool. If you ever have it running. Would love to drop in and help.



You'd be welcome, anytime, @Odin !


----------



## Shinobi

I agree. That takes balls to roll through with a cement truck and do something like that. You would think it would draw a lot of attention.


----------



## Odin

On the OP. Those are some relaxing pics. 
The whole place gives a laid back vibe to it. 
They are really entrenched there as well... sounds like they have the gov bs to deal with but at least it's harder to push around a thousand folks united.
Wonder if the Slabs will evolve in this direction?


----------



## stormcrow

Shinobi said:


> Its a life goal of mine. Starting to thing I should just start my own. Plant a seed and watch it grow kinda thing. The world needs more places like this...



Best place would probably be detroit right now. Could buy quite a bit of property and have very few enforced rules from outside governing bodies. However, to actually succeed from the union is not really a likely scenario here. Our government is too tyrannical to allow that.


----------



## nobody nomad

There was an article today about another squat in Slovenia ( http://www.theguardian.com/cities/2015/jul/24/metelkova-ljubljana-abandoned-barracks-europe-squat) and it mentioned Christiania:

"But despite the liberal ideals attributed to Christiania, the reality is less than utopian. Over time, the pot-smoking hippies have steadily been replaced by biker gangs; the drugs trade taken over by organised criminal groups exploiting the lack of police presence and the million foreign visitors the Freetown receives each year. The subsequent spates of violence – including shootings and even hand grenades – have put a permanent blight on the commune’s reputation, which cannot be offset by the Bohemian lifestyles of its residents."

Seems there's always trouble in paradise.. :/


----------



## RovingAnarchist

My take on the trouble in Christiana is that any group of people with an anything goes attitude are going to attract people who will take advantage of the situation. Any time there's a place with a lax attitude towards drug use, it's obviously going to be a magnet for dealers. Once you've got a base of successful dealers, then the gangs come in to cut out the middle man and secure higher profits for themselves. Unfortunately, it appears that the only way to keep those elements out of a community would be to make it a sober space. Less fun, sure. If I put in the effort to create a free town, I'd do my substances elsewhere if that's what it took to keep it that way. (Cue the chorus of folks arguing it's not a free town if you can't get wasted. Technically true: everything is a trade off though. Drugs are fun, drug cartels are not.)


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc

RovingAnarchist said:


> My take on the trouble in Christiana is that any group of people with an anything goes attitude are going to attract people who will take advantage of the situation. Any time there's a place with a lax attitude towards drug use, it's obviously going to be a magnet for dealers. Once you've got a base of successful dealers, then the gangs come in to cut out the middle man and secure higher profits for themselves. Unfortunately, it appears that the only way to keep those elements out of a community would be to make it a sober space. Less fun, sure. If I put in the effort to create a free town, I'd do my substances elsewhere if that's what it took to keep it that way. (Cue the chorus of folks arguing it's not a free town if you can't get wasted. Technically true: everything is a trade off though. Drugs are fun, drug cartels are not.)


Well said.

If I can live my dream of starting my hippie commune, it'll be sober...and just for that reason.

People where my mom's property is are some of the poorest in the nation.

They have too many drug manufacturers and dealers as it is

I'm not adding to it or fostering it.


----------



## RovingAnarchist

So many people claim to do drugs because it helps them deal with their life circumstances. If you join an intentional community, those circumstances should disappear. Therefore there's no reason to do drugs (on the regular) in a free place- you have nothing to escape. Sure, everyone likes to tie one on occasionally. That's why they're called "special occasions!" 

For me, if I was starting an anarchist/anti-capitalist town, hard drug dealers would be first to go (okay, second. Bankers and cops out first!). You can't build a community with your brain addled, and people who are interested and engaged in what's going on around them don't need drugs. Drug dealers are capitalists, and as such are invested in getting as many regular customers as possible. Parasites whose job depends on getting as many people hooked as possible. Fuck them. 

In the words of Mike Muir, "if your life sucks, then you suck." 

Ah damn, we got a lot of stupid people
Doing a lot of stupid things
Thinking a lot of stupid thoughts
And if you want to see one
Just look in the mirror

Gotta kill Captain Stupid, can't you see him
Today we start the new way, we're Suicidal
Gotta kill the old way, we'll make it better
Won't you join our mission, don't be stupid

Got to kill Captain Stupid
Got to kill Captain Stupid

Brothers killing brothers, what up with that?
Can't you see they're laughing, that ain't funny
Babies making babies, that ain't love
You just got screwed over, get some respect

Got to kill Captain Stupid

And I don't understand why
People be bringin' Captain Stupid in their lives
Treating him like a superhero
Glorifying him when he ain't nothing but a superpunk
And you see, you're the one who's gonna have to stop him
'Cause you're the one that started him

Oh, what's that?
So now you say life sucks
Well, ninety-nine percent of it's
What you make of it...
So if your life sucks, you suck

What's that crap you're smoking, playing the fool
Waste your life for nothing, when you're something
What the hell you thinking, mind pollution
Got to get back control, it's your life fool

Got to kill Captain Stupid

What's that now?
Ah, so you're scared to do something about it
Well, you better be scared not to do something about it
Because if you don't kill Captain Stupid
Captain Stupid gonna kill you
Got to kill Captain Stupid...fool


----------

